# Caused a short at dimmer switch - now lights won't turn on



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I would suspect you fried the dimmer switch.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I am thinking the same thing get new dimmer.

The dimmer is allready toasted.

The dimmer can NOT handle the shortcircuit they will get damaged real quick.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. Shorting a circuit on the load side of a dimmer switch will fry it every time


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Sounds like we are all agree, fried dimmer.


----------

